

Flash 0day in Ad Networks – Another Reason to Use Ad-Blockers - sarciszewski
http://research.zscaler.com/2015/01/malvertising-leading-to-flash-zero-day.html

======
sarciszewski
Just the other day, I made a comment about how ad-blocking is good for
security (which was downvoted):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8916257](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8916257)

Then this happens. I lol'd.

